# Difference between Presidential TL and Grand Canyon?



## CareBear (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm replacing my roof and I like the look of the thicker shingles such as Presidential TL and Grand Canyon, which are apparently good quality shingles from CertainTeed and GAF, respectively. Any differences between then I might want to know about?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

A lot of the guys talk about the good high end jobs they have done with the TL, but I don't hear anything about the Grand Canyon. I am sure it is a good shingle comparitively speaking though.

Your decision should be made at that point more on which would be your preference.

Ed


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

grand canyon seem thicker,also look at TAMKO heritage "vintage" for the same look,all good looking shingles w/ a very specific installation method


----------



## RooferJim (Mar 11, 2006)

This shingle was started as the Celotex Presedential shake then Certainteed bought out Celotex and GAF copy cated it. Get a premium they go on slow.


----------

